# angel girl



## jemmy (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all,  hopefully i'm putting this in the right section but feel free to move it!  Have been playing round with photoshop7 and liked the end result of this pic... though im not sure you guys will?!  Anyway,  applied curves to girl only, used lasso tool, feathered-30pixels, inverted and applied radial blur to background...  Is there anyway i can make the outline between girl & background look less obvious??  Hope ive explained clearly xx:heart:


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 13, 2006)

Well. I for one dont' know much about photoshop but she does look.. slightly green with envy, (though I can't imagine with such an angelic face she could ever be angry). Personally, I would add some more contrast to her features, such as maybe make her eyes 'pop' subtly somewhat and maybe decrease the pink a little bit.

Neat idea though!


----------



## PNA (Jun 14, 2006)

I think you did a very neat job.......the little girl seems to be sitting on/inside a green "tube".
Very creataive.


----------

